# Can I see some of your guys bowl/tank setups?



## Pister (May 14, 2012)

Hi, I haven't had a betta for really long but I was wondering if you guys could show me any Pics of old or new tanks you have/had!



Thanks in advance,
Pister


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=22202
There is a thread for that :-D
Hope that helped.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

my ten gallon :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

This is 10 gallons.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok where did you get your sand? I can find any I Hate my substrate.


----------



## Pister (May 14, 2012)

Olympia said:


> This is 10 gallons.




I love the setup and how clean the sand is that makes it stand out
Soon I will have more water conditioner so I can finish filling me tank and you guys cab see it but I still love yours!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Home depot, or any hardware store.. It's playsand, King brand. Quikrete is another good brand that is slightly darker.

And thanks!
It's weird, once you start cleaning there's tons of dirty stuff in it.. but once it settles again it looks really clean.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw aquarium sand at petco in all colors. I would be weary of using hardware store sands as they may be chemically treated for bugs or mold.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

There is little we enjoy more than sharing our betta baby photos!

This Guppy's house before he got sick.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a few tanks lol Here's my 20, 10 and 5 gallon. The plants have been moved around between pictures so you may see the same plant more than once


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually playsand is very safe (it's for children, which can get it in their mouth/eyes). Construction grade sand is different.
Petco colored sand is potentially unsafe as it is dyed with lord knows what, and the colour can leach into the water, and fades over time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

this was mostly my miscelaneous tank for decor, lol all the "extras" went here


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's my low maintenance planted set-up. It gets a dose of fertiliser once a week along with a 25% water change and that's it.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Actually playsand is very safe (it's for children, which can get it in their mouth/eyes). Construction grade sand is different.
> Petco colored sand is potentially unsafe as it is dyed with lord knows what, and the colour can leach into the water, and fades over time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All I am saying is make sure it is okay. What is safe for people is not necessarily safe for fish. Like soap, perfectly fine for humans (even kids and babies), but even trace amounts can kill fish.

The second part is a good point, I thought that sand made for aquariums would be safe for fish... has anyone ever had a problem with this before?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Very true. The 2 brands I've listed before have been used by experienced/new aquarists for a good amount of time and are much loved.  Coloured playsand could be a different story.
I know coloured gravel eventually loses colour, bad brands leach into the water.. I'm assuming sand is coloured in a similar way so I'm going off of that.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here are acouple of my fish tanks. I'm in the process of redoing the other 4 lol.

Psych's 5 gallon tank. Good picture of the tank, bad pic of Psych lol









Punkin's 3 gallon tank.









Harvey's 3 gallon tank. The Bamboo has been replaced by 2 Marimo Mossballs and he has a little filter behind the green plant.









EP's 2.5 gallon tank. I may redo this one in the near future.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

love Ep's tank, that's my favorite.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

There are more plants now in this tank but this is my main tank.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's Chicory's tank - 3.5 gallon. He actually seems to prefer his silk plant over the live one...it's bigger and fluffier!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 20 gal w/ just a conch shell lowing in the middle with blue gravel, it looks like... divine almost, like godly... no pics tho, and pics cant do it justice... u should try it! 

but u have to polish the shell often.


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a picture of Mako in his 2 gallon. It's a pretty crummy picture, especially since the outside of the tank looks awful (needed cleaned when the picture was taken), but the camera flash always ruins it. :roll:

I love threads like these haha. :3


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is a picture of my 10 gallon when I had it set up (had just taken the water out). It was before I gave the arch to my Psych in his 5 gallon.

The other is a 1 gallon MiniBow with my Quem (RIP) - the dolphins aren't in the tank lol, they were sitting behind.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the dolphins! :3

I almost bought an arch like that, too.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's my 26 gal sorority tank - still awaiting cycle to put fish in.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

it should be black or red or blue, for that tank O_O yes


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Cattitude where did you find that dragon?!?! 
It is epic
nice name btw


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Cattitude where did you find that dragon?!?!
> It is epic
> nice name btw


I found the dragon at Petsmart, it was the only one they had. It has an airstone in the mouth. I hooked it up to a pump with airflow control, so the bubbles just trickle from its mouth and nose. 

Re the name, thanks! :3

Re the fish (Pog) - The five girls are patiently waiting in critter keepers, tank is almost cycled. There are two shades of blue ones, two red and one grizzled cambodian/multicolour. They should stand out! I'm also planning on a shoal of cory catfish, either pandas or salt and pepper.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cattitude 2 things.. 

1 - I have a magnet on the back of my car that says "cattitude" lol

2 - I love your tank, it's so pretty. My friends little sister has that same one in one of her Betta tanks


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

10 gallon community tank, lots of plants, stocked with Rummynose Tetras, one Balloon Molly and my Plakat boy. c:


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Just got back from walmart the vases they use for flowers are bigger than their "betta bowls"
and the fish vases are also in the back for plant use 
stupid people


----------



## Pister (May 14, 2012)

Guys I looooove the pics. and keep it up soon like I said i'll upload my pictures!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

A bit late to this thread, but here's my 2 gallon Fluval Spec:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Deso, looks awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Olympia  he's settled in great, it's been nearly two weeks since he "moved in" and no problems yet!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

deso said:


>


He's gorgeous!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are updated photos of my tank. I added some plant cover before adding 8 girls and 6 trilineatus corys.


----------



## Pister (May 14, 2012)

Still can't find my camera lol... keep the epic pics coming!


----------



## Pister (May 14, 2012)

deso said:


> A bit late to this thread, but here's my 2 gallon Fluval Spec:


Deso I am a little late I can't keep up with the topic I started but anyway love the setup I bet the beta love it no doubt, Also guys I have some green gunk on the bottom of my tank and i need some good ideas to get it out?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Both tanks on this page are very very nice ! Thanks for the pictures really love to see them. Cattitude love the sand in yours ! Wishes I had used sand instead of gravel but maybe I will change over to sand sometime.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Guys try not to bring back old threads... They are further back in the archives for a reason..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is a picture of the tank I took today.. It is a 10 gallon...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> This is 10 gallons.


:shock: WANTS!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> :shock: WANTS!


This is long gone, Teeny.  The driftwood got moved into my 20, and it got split last night to hold another betta. Still has the plants and I'm trying to think of something clever to do with the divided tank. They seem a lot harder to decorate for me.


----------

